# How to: Force Warcraft 3 to display a high or widescreen resolution.



## Zulli85

*3/13/2011 Update: This registry edit is no longer needed as the new patch, V1.25, adds widescreen resolutions to the video options in the game.*

Warcraft 3 by todays standards is an old game, but it is still popular. Larger monitors, 21" or larger, have native resolutions that are not supported by Warcraft 3. There is, of course, a way to force Warcraft 3 (both Reign of Chaos and The Frozen Throne) to run in a high or widescreen resolution. The only way to do this is to do a simple registry edit. I have included a couple of pictures to demonstrate how to do this registry edit. I have done this before in the past and it is safe.

First, we need to open a 'run' window. Go to Start--->Run--->RegEdit. Then follow the below navigation...

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\\Software\\Blizzard Entertainment\\Warcraft III\\Video*

There are two variables that you must change: resheight and reswidth.

Make sure you change the default hex value to decimal value.

Example - 24" widescreen with 1920x1200 resolution.

reswidth = 1920
resheight = 1200

You may have to restart Warcraft 3 for the change to take effect. Thats all there is to it! Have fun playing Warcraft 3 with your monitor's native resolution.


----------



## ModderMan

It looks like it worked. Now I can see more when I play DOTA


----------



## stanrc

thanks! i'll have to try this out


----------



## lemans81

I will give this a shot when I get home.


----------



## Zulli85

I am glad to help out!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModderMan* 
It looks like it worked. Now I can see more when I play DOTA









Do you play public or private/league DotA? That is the primary map that I play, I usually play at least 2 TDA games a night. Maybe we could get a game going and I could show you a few things.









If any of you are interested, I play on the Azeroth (USEast server) in the channel Clan RooF. Feel free to stop by and make yourselves at home.


----------



## slyydrr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85* 
I am glad to help out!









Do you play public or private/league DotA? That is the primary map that I play, I usually play at least 2 TDA games a night. Maybe we could get a game going and I could show you a few things.









If any of you are interested, I play on the Azeroth (USEast server) in the channel Clan RooF. Feel free to stop by and make yourselves at home.









Good info about changing the registry.

And, you might see me in the Clan RooF channel soon... I need to play DotA more


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Old game? Warcraft 3 can not be beaten by any game out there in my opinion. lol if this is old Stacraft is ainchent.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slyydrr* 
Good info about changing the registry.

And, you might see me in the Clan RooF channel soon... I need to play DotA more









Cool, my primary account is l)eathMasta (thats a lower case L) but I have a few other aliases that I play DotA on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
Old game? Warcraft 3 can not be beaten by any game out there in my opinion. lol if this is old Stacraft is ainchent.

Yeah I know, but mind you I said 'by today's standards.'


----------



## Gollie

Anyone have a screenie of this? Does it look good?

_edit:_: It works BUT, you can't use your GPU/Screen resolution to "create" more pixels then the game's direct3d engine is producing. The max resolution that ole' faithful WC3 can produce is 1280*1024. Changing the registry just stretches the screen. It messes up the 3d effect and the vividness of the colors for me. I have spent a lot of time playing the ladder so I notice any fluctuation in the way the game looks. This fix negatively alters the appearance of the game imho.

+rep for answering my question

_edit*_: How do I get my screen to automatically adjust to the changing resolution? It's a bit of a pain to change it manually.


----------



## dr4gon

You don't actually see more, it's just stretched, and as such is distorted.

Lol everyone here is on an nvidia card, but ATi's newest driver release 8.3 allows you to display 4:3 natively without stretching by placing black bars on the side


----------



## SyncMaster753

yeah, 1600x 1200 is fine for me if the aspect is right....

i wish there was 19x12 support but if it's just stretched i'll pass

PS: i play about an hour of dota a day, lol........ and sometimes in the summer i'll just realize that i've been playing dota with the same 4 friends for 10+ hours, (that's when i go to the gym to make myself feel normal again)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SyncMaster753* 
yeah, 1600x 1200 is fine for me if the aspect is right....

i wish there was 19x12 support but if it's just stretched i'll pass

PS: i play about an hour of dota a day, lol........ and sometimes in the summer i'll just realize that i've been playing dota with the same 4 friends for 10+ hours, (that's when i go to the gym to make myself feel normal again)

Follow my first post to make the game properly display 1920x1200. Stop by Clan RooF on the Azeroth (USEast) server if you want to get a game going.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr4gon* 
You don't actually see more, it's just stretched, and as such is distorted.

Lol everyone here is on an nvidia card, but ATi's newest driver release 8.3 allows you to display 4:3 natively without stretching by placing black bars on the side










Do the drivers automatically adjust and put the bars on the outside (left/right) or does it magnify the screen until the image fits on your native resolution?


----------



## Lemondrips

wewt thanks


----------



## Zulli85

You're welcome.


----------



## igob8a

Nice find








Even if it's stretched, it's better to make use of the space than have it display nothing.


----------



## Zulli85

Edited the first post a bit and added 2 screenshots.


----------



## ModderMan

Yeah I can only play local matches because it's my friends CD's that I used


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModderMan* 
Yeah I can only play local matches because it's my friends CD's that I used









Oh I see. The Warcraft III Battle Chest is only 35 dollars, that includes RoC and TFT. You might even be able to find it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Xecuter2

Sorry to bump and old thread but I want to thank you for this registry point that I did not know existed until this thread. Wc3 looks 100% better when you run it at the monitors native res. Text is now clear and everything looks cleaner and not blurry. It was blurry and all text was hard to read before because the resolutions that are available are very bad and are no where near native.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
Sorry to bump and old thread but I want to thank you for this registry point that I did not know existed until this thread. Wc3 looks 100% better when you run it at the monitors native res. Text is now clear and everything looks cleaner and not blurry. It was blurry and all text was hard to read before because the resolutions that are available are very bad and are no where near native.

You're welcome! Glad that I helped you out.


----------



## Pawn-Shop

This post has changed my life. Your a god among men.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pawn-Shop* 
This post has changed my life. Your a god among men.










Thanks! Sounds like you play War3 a lot, enjoy it in all of its glory!


----------



## 1spinosaurus

Hey, this is great, if you enjoy looking at a stretched image.

You are the same people who stretch your 4x3 movies to fill your widescreen TV's, then wonder why Johnny Depp looks like George Costanza.

The game designers created graphics to be viewed in 4x3 aspect ratio, all this does is distort that image.

I want the black bars and I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Skagi

couldn't you pull the whole BF2 idea and simply put
+fullscreen 1 +szx 1440 +szy 900
in the shortcut?


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spinosaurus* 
Hey, this is great, if you enjoy looking at a stretched image.

You are the same people who stretch your 4x3 movies to fill your widescreen TV's, then wonder why Johnny Depp looks like George Costanza.

The game designers created graphics to be viewed in 4x3 aspect ratio, all this does is distort that image.

I want the black bars and I don't know how to do it.

I do believe you are wrong.. when I run non native on my wide screen, that would be called "stretched", and honestly, it looks like garbage and you can barely read the text. Setting this image to native in registry, I am then able to read all text in the game, and everything is crystal clear and definitely does not look stretched. I also never use black bars, but use nvidia or my monitors built in scaling. A "stretched" game of wc3 is still in the correct aspect ratio so even though it may be stretched from say 1440 x 900 to 1680 x 1050, it still looks great.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
I do believe you are wrong.. when I run non native on my wide screen, that would be called "stretched", and honestly, it looks like garbage and you can barely read the text. Setting this image to native in registry, I am then able to read all text in the game, and everything is crystal clear and definitely does not look stretched. I also never use black bars, but use nvidia or my monitors built in scaling. A "stretched" game of wc3 is still in the correct aspect ratio so even though it may be stretched from say 1440 x 900 to 1680 x 1050, it still looks great.

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## William151515

thanks, will be useful when i get a larger 24in lcd, havnt played this game for over a year though, used to play it 24/7 it was all i did on the pc, play warcraft 3 TFT XD
might start playing again


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
I do believe you are wrong.. when I run non native on my wide screen, that would be called "stretched", and honestly, it looks like garbage and you can barely read the text. Setting this image to native in registry, I am then able to read all text in the game, and everything is crystal clear and definitely does not look stretched. I also never use black bars, but use nvidia or my monitors built in scaling. A "stretched" game of wc3 is still in the correct aspect ratio so even though it may be stretched from say 1440 x 900 to 1680 x 1050, it still looks great.

All this means is your screen's or graphic card's (whichever is set to do the resizing) has a crappy resizer.

Let me demonstrate (the one doing your resizer must be much worse if you can't even read text):
640x480 source
The images below were resized to 1680x1050:
(sharp but blocky) Point resizing (the same method used for pixel censorship)
(blurry) Bilinear resizing
(blurry but slightly sharper/blockier) Bicubic resizing
(sharp but with ringing) Lanczos (sinc) resizing
(blurrier, but clean looking) Spline resizing with anti aliasing

So you should go to the NVIDIA control panel and set it so your graphic card does the resizing, not your screen.
The only difference here is the game is doing the resizing, so it looks better because your screen has a horrible resizer.

You know DVD players that are marketed as upscalers? What they do is denoising, sharpening, and use a high quality resizer to do the resizing. Otherwise it would look horrible.


----------



## DKK

Thank you for this tip Zulli85!

I love DOTA so playing it in my native resolution makes the graphics so much better. +1 rep


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *William151515* 
thanks, will be useful when i get a larger 24in lcd, havnt played this game for over a year though, used to play it 24/7 it was all i did on the pc, play warcraft 3 TFT XD
might start playing again

Glad to help you out!







I will be exercising this little guide when I get my 24" widescreen hopefully next month. It seems to me that all I have been doing on my PC for the past 6-7 years is playing War3. At this point all I'm doing is playing DotA with my friends and waiting for SCII and DIII.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
All this means is your screen's or graphic card's (whichever is set to do the resizing) has a crappy resizer.

Let me demonstrate (the one doing your resizer must be much worse if you can't even read text):
640x480 source
The images below were resized to 1680x1050:
(sharp but blocky) Point resizing (the same method used for pixel censorship)
(blurry) Bilinear resizing
(blurry but slightly sharper/blockier) Bicubic resizing
(sharp but with ringing) Lanczos (sinc) resizing
(blurrier, but clean looking) Spline resizing with anti aliasing

So you should go to the NVIDIA control panel and set it so your graphic card does the resizing, not your screen.
The only difference here is the game is doing the resizing, so it looks better because your screen has a horrible resizer.

You know DVD players that are marketed as upscalers? What they do is denoising, sharpening, and use a high quality resizer to do the resizing. Otherwise it would look horrible.

Then why are there so many people that have been praising this guide? I do believe that most people, myself included don't really know what you are talking about and this guide poses a quick fix.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DKK* 
Thank you for this tip Zulli85!

I love DOTA so playing it in my native resolution makes the graphics so much better. +1 rep

You're welcome.







I play a ridiculous amount of DotA with some friends of mine, you should join us. I play it probably around 15 hours every week for years now...Basically non-stop War3 since 2002, kinda crazy I know.


----------



## DKK

Does anyone know what the normal registry settings were? My mouse hangs in dota games and I want to go back to regular settings to see if that will fix it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DKK* 
Does anyone know what the normal registry settings were? My mouse hangs in dota games and I want to go back to regular settings to see if that will fix it.

There are a lot of different resolution settings in the game itself. After you load Warcraft 3, go to options and then video. Then select a lower resolution such as 1024x768 to see if that solves the problem that you are having. Hope this helps!


----------



## DKK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85* 
There are a lot of different resolution settings in the game itself. After you load Warcraft 3, go to options and then video. Then select a lower resolution such as 1024x768 to see if that solves the problem that you are having. Hope this helps!

Awesome. THank you sir.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DKK* 
Awesome. THank you sir.

You're welcome.


----------



## Farmerjoe

Didn't read about the fix here, but yes you are correct in saying that it's a quick fix to an annoying problem - except for the fact that I wouldn't really call it a fix. The game looks a lot worse when it's stretched and it's just extremely annoying playing in 1680x1050 (on a lcd) compared to playing in 1600x1200 (on a crt).

Personally I play a lot of ladder (was even rank 1 in ffa once) and I would much rather have black bars then a stretched image.

Another thing I noticed is that it feels like there's some kind of input lag (don't know how to describe it) when you run 1680x1050. Try setting the resolution in the game options to 1152x864 (or 1280x960/1024 or whatever) and I'd say the mouse movement feels a lot better.

Don't know about you guys but having played warcraft 3 for 6 years on a crt monitor I just can't adjust to playing it on a lcd, much less with a stretched image.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Farmerjoe* 
Didn't read about the fix here, but yes you are correct in saying that it's a quick fix to an annoying problem - except for the fact that I wouldn't really call it a fix. The game looks a lot worse when it's stretched and it's just extremely annoying playing in 1680x1050 (on a lcd) compared to playing in 1600x1200 (on a crt).

Personally I play a lot of ladder (was even rank 1 in ffa once) and I would much rather have black bars then a stretched image.

Another thing I noticed is that it feels like there's some kind of input lag (don't know how to describe it) when you run 1680x1050. Try setting the resolution in the game options to 1152x864 (or 1280x960/1024 or whatever) and I'd say the mouse movement feels a lot better.

Don't know about you guys but having played warcraft 3 for 6 years on a crt monitor I just can't adjust to playing it on a lcd, much less with a stretched image.

Some people such as yourself prefer to have the black bars, other people cannot stand it and would rather have a stretched image. Its really a matter of preference but this seems to be helping a lot of people out.

I played Warcraft III on my old CRT for a few years, and now I'm playing it on my current 19" LCD which I have had for about 3 years now. I really didn't notice any input lag or any other discernible difference whilst making the switch. Some monitors do indeed have input lag, but that will be noticeable regardless of the game that you are playing.

Do you still play? Maybe we can get a game going? Drop me a PM or stop by channel Clan RooF on the Azeroth server if you are interested.


----------



## Norman Bum

Awesome! Works perfectly!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norman Bum* 
Awesome! Works perfectly!

Glad to hear that!


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spinosaurus* 
Hey, this is great, if you enjoy looking at a stretched image.

You are the same people who stretch your 4x3 movies to fill your widescreen TV's, then wonder why Johnny Depp looks like George Costanza.

The game designers created graphics to be viewed in 4x3 aspect ratio, all this does is distort that image.

I want the black bars and I don't know how to do it.

It doesn't look stretched on mine.
1440x900, it looks a hell of a lot clearer now!!!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricM9104* 
It doesn't look stretched on mine.
1440x900, it looks a hell of a lot clearer now!!!

Same here, I recently upgraded to a 24" widescreen and this trick made a huge difference.


----------



## kEsemper

I guess I am confused. When I go to the settings in TFT 1600 x 1050 is an option you can select and I do not see any black bars on my 22".
So what does this do exactly if the setting is already there?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kEsemper* 
I guess I am confused. When I go to the settings in TFT 1600 x 1050 is an option you can select and I do not see any black bars on my 22".
So what does this do exactly if the setting is already there?

I do believe that 1600x1200 is the highest supported resolution. So if your monitor's native resolution is higher than that as was the case for a lot of people, than this is a really useful tip.


----------



## William151515

well i tried this under Vista Ultimate x86 , 1680 x 1050 (22" WideScreen)
and it does not work, keeps to the max res of 1280 x 1024

oh well i tried


----------



## Xecuter2

It will not show up in WC3 with the res because the res is unsupported by the game, but the game will be at the res you set. You can tell by the scale of the font and how much better it looks. Also, when you alt tab in and out, you can tell right away if a game is running at native resolution because it doesn't have to resize the screen. Make sure you set the value in the registry as decimal if you haven't.


----------



## wicked07

Im sorry to bring this a little offtopic but I really need someone to help me out with this prob or if u know anything about this or have encountered this. When I play war3 ROC or TFT either latest version 1.22 or from oldest 1.0-1.22 version, I get this lag or spike thingy I dont know how to describe this but when you press any cursor or move ur mouse cursor, it suddenly put/drags/jumps the screen to the uppermost sideways or downmost end of the screen depending on what you press if you press up key then uppermost and if downkey then lowermost. This is really irritating and unplayable cause I cannot hover my mouse or keyboard to scroll a desired screen I want to go, its like just a little scroll in the mouse or keyboard and then poof, there it goes my screen jumps to the edge or end of the screen. Im suffering this prob for 2+ years now I play dota lastyear for like 10-14 hours a day, if new games comes out I quit dota forawhile then comeback like tf2 and cod4 came out i quit war3 for like 4 months then comeback again coz dota is addictive and in my country its the most played game or many filipinos playing it. This only happens in war3 either multiplayer or singleplayer and I already e-mailed blizzard about this but I dont get a reply from them. All my hardware drivers are installled and are currently updated if new version comes out. I think its not the mouse/keyboard or GPU since for the past 2 years I already did from changing my keyboard/mouse and GPU to new or higher/more faster one. This are the people which I believe, we share same prob:

http://forums.techguy.org/games/3802...g-problem.html
http://www.cedega.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6419
http://www.d3bbs.com/viewthread.php?tid=3369

I cant post a fraps video here to show how this looks like and how irritating it is..


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wicked07* 
Im sorry to bring this a little offtopic but I really need someone to help me out with this prob or if u know anything about this or have encountered this. When I play war3 ROC or TFT either latest version 1.22 or from oldest 1.0-1.22 version, I get this lag or spike thingy I dont know how to describe this but when you press any cursor or move ur mouse cursor, it suddenly put/drags/jumps the screen to the uppermost sideways or downmost end of the screen depending on what you press if you press up key then uppermost and if downkey then lowermost. This is really irritating and unplayable cause I cannot hover my mouse or keyboard to scroll a desired screen I want to go, its like just a little scroll in the mouse or keyboard and then poof, there it goes my screen jumps to the edge or end of the screen. Im suffering this prob for 2+ years now I play dota lastyear for like 10-14 hours a day, if new games comes out I quit dota forawhile then comeback like tf2 and cod4 came out i quit war3 for like 4 months then comeback again coz dota is addictive and in my country its the most played game or many filipinos playing it. This only happens in war3 either multiplayer or singleplayer and I already e-mailed blizzard about this but I dont get a reply from them. All my hardware drivers are installled and are currently updated if new version comes out. I think its not the mouse/keyboard or GPU since for the past 2 years I already did from changing my keyboard/mouse and GPU to new or higher/more faster one. This are the people which I believe, we share same prob:

http://forums.techguy.org/games/3802...g-problem.html
http://www.cedega.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6419
http://www.d3bbs.com/viewthread.php?tid=3369

I cant post a fraps video here to show how this looks like and how irritating it is..

This made me think of two possible things. First, simply uninstall War3 entirely and run CCleaner. I would also check your video card, the card itself and its drivers. A couple of times I had such a huge wad of dust in and around the HSF on my video card that my computer would crash. Let me know if this helps or not.


----------



## wicked07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85* 
This made me think of two possible things. First, simply uninstall War3 entirely and run CCleaner. I would also check your video card, the card itself and its drivers. A couple of times I had such a huge wad of dust in and around the HSF on my video card that my computer would crash. Let me know if this helps or not.

Didnt help. I even gone from reformat PC and fresh install of war3. I also clean GPU HSF every month Im 100% sure its clean, you wont see any minut dust in it. If you think its the GPU so dusty and and not cleaning huge trash files then I should be lagging in some games I play like cod4 tf2 l4d but I aint, this happens only in war3. I hope blizzard have solution for this since war3 is not entirely being focus by blizz.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wicked07* 
Didnt help. I even gone from reformat PC and fresh install of war3. I also clean GPU HSF every month Im 100% sure its clean, you wont see any minut dust in it. If you think its the GPU so dusty and and not cleaning huge trash files then I should be lagging in some games I play like cod4 tf2 l4d but I aint, this happens only in war3. I hope blizzard have solution for this since war3 is not entirely being focus by blizz.

Thats really strange...Maybe you can do some Google searches to see if anyone has had similar problems.


----------



## wicked07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85* 
Thats really strange...Maybe you can do some Google searches to see if anyone has had similar problems.

check my post # 46, thats the only search i found in google similar to mine. In my other PCs, this doesnt happen.


----------



## whitingnick

Hey awesome thread! Thanks! + rep


----------



## LooNiE

Ok I've done the registry fix, and it is playable I suppose, but I just wanted to know how I can be zoomed further out? I only play DotA only wc3, and I want to see more of the area around my hero rather than be so zoomed in. Any help is appreciated. E-mail me to [email protected] if possible. BTW i got a 22" screen so 160x1050 resolution. Thanks


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LooNiE* 
Ok I've done the registry fix, and it is playable I suppose, but I just wanted to know how I can be zoomed further out? I only play DotA only wc3, and I want to see more of the area around my hero rather than be so zoomed in. Any help is appreciated. E-mail me to [email protected] if possible. BTW i got a 22" screen so 160x1050 resolution. Thanks

There is no way to zoom out further unless you use what is called a camera hack. I don't condone the use of it though, it may get you banned from B.Net. Google it if you need it that badly. Honestly just learn to play the game the way it is supposed to be played. (I play a lot of Dota..)


----------



## 2tired

I don't know why I am having so much trouble doing this

What's the default decimal value that you are talking about? I just put 1050 for reheight and 1680 for rewidth and it still won't work. Where do you find the widescreen resolution? In the list of resolutions? I looked at it's not there.

I changed it to the decimale value and still not widescreen
Edit: nvm got it to work...


----------



## jigglylizard

wow thanks soooo much









(note: I haven`t been playing dota but now i gotta go back to try lol)


----------



## Zulli85

Glad to help!


----------



## 2tired

yo when do you tda?

Dota is the only PC game I've been playing for a long while... I still suck because I don't use the keys (forgot the word, but I don't use the letters assigned to each spell), I just point and click the spell. I want to get better though..


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2tired* 
yo when do you tda?

Dota is the only PC game I've been playing for a long while... I still suck because I don't use the keys (forgot the word, but I don't use the letters assigned to each spell), I just point and click the spell. I want to get better though..

As of late I don't TDA much at all. I've been playing scrims and some regular pub games with my friends via Garena.

You are talking about hotkeys. I use them all of the time, not just to use the ability itself but to learn it too. There are actually programs out there that you can download to change the hotkeys to like zxcv. I think one is called Custom Keys, another may be Inventory Keys. Not sure though because I never used them myself.


----------



## Le_Loup

+rep for sure, gonna try this out and see if it works, my roommates all have 22-24" lcd's and myself to, so we're definately going to try it out!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
+rep for sure, gonna try this out and see if it works, my roommates all have 22-24" lcd's and myself to, so we're definately going to try it out!

Nice dude, you're going to like it a lot. You'll notice it right away at the main screen. Let me know what you think! Thanks for the rep.


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85* 
Nice dude, you're going to like it a lot. You'll notice it right away at the main screen. Let me know what you think! Thanks for the rep.









Bad news man...







It epically failed. Didn't recognize the res or anything.

I'm on vga from laptop to LCD.

LCD is on 1920x1080 59/60hz (rated for 60, set for 60, stays at 60, then go into display prop's and it's back to 59, odd issue but anyhoo).

Set reg for height 1080, width 1920, and... it failed, wouldn't load or anything.

(It was set for decimal vs hex).

Any suggestions?

- Le_Loup


----------



## Zulli85

Hmm I see. I never thought about someone connecting a LCD screen to a lappy via VGA. It would have worked otherwise, not sure what to tell you man. Sorry.


----------



## Xecuter2

I would set it back and try again, I have used it on any monitor I can think of and it has always worked unless I typed it wrong or something. Make 100% it is on decimal for both.


----------



## Darz

I just did it and it worked cheers


----------



## icyblizard

I have tried this fix, and I am sure it does not gives you more view in the game world..
There are 2 cases which why you would be using this fix:

You have a widescreen but your screen is showing a 4:3 aspect ratio in warcraft by putting 2 black strips at the sides. This view is actually the unstretched image, which is good. By doing this fix, you are stretching your view horizontally and it does not really let you see more of the game world.

Case 2 is that you have a widescreen and your view is already stretched (which means no black strips at the sides) but the text in game is stretched too, by applying this fix it only causes the text to look normal, but the game world still looks the same (stretched)

Mine is the 2nd case and my res options in game settings only goes up to 1024x768 (1280x800 is my native res) After applying the fix, I tested it and can still see the same things in the game world (Just scroll to the most bottom left of the screen and I see the same things)

If you're the 1st case, I wouldn't recommend doing this fix unless you don't mind stretching your view









Thanks for this fix anyway







(Although I have a headache now because im too used to the stretched text)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *icyblizard* 
I have tried this fix, and I am sure it does not gives you more view in the game world..
There are 2 cases which why you would be using this fix:

You have a widescreen but your screen is showing a 4:3 aspect ratio in warcraft by putting 2 black strips at the sides. This view is actually the unstretched image, which is good. By doing this fix, you are stretching your view horizontally and it does not really let you see more of the game world.

Case 2 is that you have a widescreen and your view is already stretched (which means no black strips at the sides) but the text in game is stretched too, by applying this fix it only causes the text to look normal, but the game world still looks the same (stretched)

Mine is the 2nd case and my res options in game settings only goes up to 1024x768 (1280x800 is my native res) After applying the fix, I tested it and can still see the same things in the game world (Just scroll to the most bottom left of the screen and I see the same things)

If you're the 1st case, I wouldn't recommend doing this fix unless you don't mind stretching your view









Thanks for this fix anyway







(Although I have a headache now because im too used to the stretched text)

Good points however the GUI looks a lot better when its in your monitor's native resolution. Also stretching the image is pretty unnoticeable imo, I adjusted to it without a problem. I believe it is well worth the registry edit.

Perhaps I should take some screenshots and add them to the OP for a before and after effect.


----------



## Anime-fan

well hi guyz im having problem so can anyone tell me how to play Warcraft 3 TFT in Software mode please









well if any1 know u can mail me [email protected] or add me and tell me thx..


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anime-fan* 
well hi guyz im having problem so can anyone tell me how to play Warcraft 3 TFT in Software mode please









well if any1 know u can mail me [email protected] or add me and tell me thx..

I have absolutely no idea what you mean by "Software" mode. Clarify a bit if you can.


----------



## Luminouslight

I just followed the directions of this post.
http://www.widescreengamingforum.com...pic.php?t=8293


----------



## doss

what a great post man, never knew this
applying it as soon as I get home!
by the way u still play dota?
I play on azeroth would be cool to play sometime


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doss* 
what a great post man, never knew this
applying it as soon as I get home!
by the way u still play dota?
I play on azeroth would be cool to play sometime

I've been playing DotA steadily for around 3 years still going strong. I'm a bit busier this summer with work but I still play when I can, usually a couple hours a day...Everyday. I play on Azeroth and Garena with my friends. You can get a hold of me by getting on my Vent that we game on. Roof.clanvent.com : 5268.


----------



## AznPride

Hi... i do all what u said but it doesn't work








My screen resolution its 1200x1600 >.<
*Sorry if my english its bad..*


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AznPride* 
Hi... i do all what u said but it doesn't work








My screen resolution its 1200x1600 >.<
*Sorry if my english its bad..*

Make sure that you change the "base" to decimal. It wont work otherwise.


----------



## AznPride

There the problems u.u i already put DECIMAL to bas >.<


----------



## AznPride

and i have Window 7 for information :X


----------



## Le_Loup

I can't get it to 1920x1080.... can anyone give me the RIGHT line to put in? Thanks!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AznPride* 
and i have Window 7 for information :X

Are you saying that this does or does not work on Windows 7? Thanks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
I can't get it to 1920x1080.... can anyone give me the RIGHT line to put in? Thanks!

The instructions are quite clear-cut, I'm not sure what you mean by the "RIGHT" line. Mine is currently set to 1920x1200.

Are you sure you are setting it to decimal? This also must be done while the game is closed and if you go into the video options after doing the edit it will revert back the next time the game is launched. Hope this helps.


----------



## Josh81

looks better at 1920x1080 than 1280x1024 to me...it doesn't stretch..


----------



## Le_Loup

I've tried it literally letter for letter, number for number, either it doesn't load, or it defaults to 800x600...







yuck


----------



## Alleman

Can smb please help me? I have a big monitor and I am using 1920 * 1080 resolution. When i play warcraft, it stretches no matter which resolution i choose. Is there any way to force it to display with black bars around it, not across the whole screen? Like on a smaller monitor? I have a Gforce 9800 GX2. Tnx


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alleman* 
Can smb please help me? I have a big monitor and I am using 1920 * 1080 resolution. When i play warcraft, it stretches no matter which resolution i choose. Is there any way to force it to display with black bars around it, not across the whole screen? Like on a smaller monitor? I have a Gforce 9800 GX2. Tnx

Instructions are on the first page. I doesn't get any easier than that.


----------



## Marlaman

Repped. nice simple guide, VERY DARN HANDY!
appreciate your time to whap it out!
Had to start with the WC3 again due to selling my 280, le sigh using a 7300gs in it's place.
again, my thanks!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlaman* 
Repped. nice simple guide, VERY DARN HANDY!
appreciate your time to whap it out!
Had to start with the WC3 again due to selling my 280, le sigh using a 7300gs in it's place.
again, my thanks!

Your welcome! Glad to help. There are tons of custom maps to play in Warcraft III, don't feel too bad about having that 7300GS. I'm sure you'll find something that you like. (Lets play some Dota!







)


----------



## Streidominating

Hey people!

Well, I have changed the Res to 1600x1050 and Warcraft starts to lag sometimes, when some people level up, when there are specific other effects, similar to the lvl up effect, like lifesteal.

This is something which didn't happen before! Any solutions? Or just live with it?

----
Vista64 SP2
Asus P5E3 Premium
Intel Q9550 4x2,83GHz
4GB DDR3 Ram
Latest Drivers available installed


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Streidominating* 
Hey people!

Well, I have changed the Res to 1600x1050 and Warcraft starts to lag sometimes, when some people level up, when there are specific other effects, similar to the lvl up effect, like lifesteal.

This is something which didn't happen before! Any solutions? Or just live with it?

----
Vista64 SP2
Asus P5E3 Premium
Intel Q9550 4x2,83GHz
4GB DDR3 Ram
Latest Drivers available installed

Hey, welcome to OCN.

I'm going to assume you have onboard video as you didn't list it, but that would be really unusual based on the rest of your system. At any rate, if you do have onboard that is probably the cause.


----------



## Streidominating

Oh lol, I frogot my GFX Card xD

No I have no onboard, I have a HD4870 512mb installed.

Well, I don't know how, but for some reason the problem has been solved by itself. Today I had no lags at all! It went smoothly without problems, still at 1600x1050.

I didn't change anything ... I just don't understand, but I'm happy


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Streidominating* 
Oh lol, I frogot my GFX Card xD

No I have no onboard, I have a HD4870 512mb installed.

Well, I don't know how, but for some reason the problem has been solved by itself. Today I had no lags at all! It went smoothly without problems, still at 1600x1050.

I didn't change anything ... I just don't understand, but I'm happy









Well thats good, glad to be of some assistance.


----------



## maksic87

Tnx it worked now dota is much better


----------



## samsorz

I'm having a problem, even if i edit the registry, it refuses to change the resolution. I think this is because I accidentally opened warcraft 3 while playing devil may cry 4 (DX10) because this method was working earlier









EDIT: Fixed! reinstalled game


----------



## ownage pancakes

Thanks a ton, +rep!

This will make DotA much better indeed.


----------



## Zulli85

You're welcome guys, glad to help.


----------



## Siollaro

I used to use this trick when i had windows vista and it worked great. I just upgraded to windows 7 and i can't figure out how to do it, anyone know?


----------



## Xecuter2

The registry key is in the same place, just make sure you open the game once if you did not re install it after installing windows 7.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siollaro* 
I used to use this trick when i had windows vista and it worked great. I just upgraded to windows 7 and i can't figure out how to do it, anyone know?









Should be the same as was mentioned by Xecuter2. It won't work while the game is running either. Make sure the game is closed, do the registry edit and then launch the game.


----------



## para06

Hi, I have a problem.
I set my resolution give restart to Warcraft, and my resolution 1280 still remains

EDIT : We did


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *para06* 
Hi, I have a problem.
I set my resolution give restart to Warcraft, and my resolution 1280 still remains

EDIT : We did

Uhm, you're welcome? Haha.


----------



## stekakos

i have a 32" inch tv which has as max.resolution WXGA 1366x768.my desctop pc is connected by VGA cable with this tv.I have tried many different resolutions but none works!Can anyone help me?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stekakos* 
i have a 32" inch tv which has as max.resolution WXGA 1366x768.my desctop pc is connected by VGA cable with this tv.I have tried many different resolutions but none works!Can anyone help me?

If you have followed my instructions then I am not sure how else I can help you. Note you should keep Warcraft III closed when performing this registry edit, it will not work if the game is open.


----------



## Playapplepie

Can this work for Diablo 2?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Playapplepie* 
Can this work for Diablo 2?

No, this will not work for Diablo 2.


----------



## stekakos

well i have followed exactly your instructions step by step.I ve tried many resolutions but it keeps saying on my tv screen out of bounds!I would like you to propose some resolution examples to input in resheight and reswidth for my 32"inch grundig tv.I probably just have not found yet the proper resolution.


----------



## FRKatona

love you, bro


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FRKatona*


love you, bro


Dude no, I love you. 114,000+ views and only 102 replies? Sup? I have become a king of Warcraft III searches in Google.


----------



## potangnaruto21

Anyone tried this on 5970x1200 resolution?


----------



## cenarius_bg

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/940/pictureye.jpg

Here is my situation. I am using Windows 7 Ultimate. And ati 9550 video card.

My question is where have I gone wrong? I do not have an option in TFT for the resolution of my monitor. Is it because of the W7 OS? Can you give me any hint?

Once, the game was running in normal 4x3 resolution with 2 black columns, so that the image of the game is in the middle, but now the image is stretch.

10x in advance


----------



## Drackula2000

I think you will need to set the field of view to around 90 degrees. I don't know how to do that in WC3 but that sounds like what your issue is.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cenarius_bg*


http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/940/pictureye.jpg

Here is my situation. I am using Windows 7 Ultimate. And ati 9550 video card.

My question is where have I gone wrong? I do not have an option in TFT for the resolution of my monitor. Is it because of the W7 OS? Can you give me any hint?

Once, the game was running in normal 4x3 resolution with 2 black columns, so that the image of the game is in the middle, but now the image is stretch.

10x in advance










Warcraft III is limited in supported resolutions which is where this thread comes in, its normal that yours is not available in the video options. The registry edit is exactly the same in Windows 7, that of which you've already done.

I think there are a few posts in this thread from people stating that this registry edit simply stretches the image and that is probably accurate. I've noticed that things like tooltips and chat are a lot easier to read after the edit. This might come down to just personal preference. I for one am pleased with the results after the edit but there are people that aren't crazy about it.

I just tried to take before and after shots of the registry edit but OCN's max supported resolution for picture uploads is 1600x1200.


----------



## enarr

Recently my wc3 ft would have trouble maximizing on launch and when I attempt to tab back in. I would have to spam click the taskbar tab to get it to stay maximized at times. Anyone else experience this problem? I've tried a lot of different things but I'm just curious to see if others are experiencing this. (Windows 7 x64 ult, 1920x1080, max settings)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enarr*


Recently my wc3 ft would have trouble maximizing on launch and when I attempt to tab back in. I would have to spam click the taskbar tab to get it to stay maximized at times. Anyone else experience this problem? I've tried a lot of different things but I'm just curious to see if others are experiencing this. (Windows 7 x64 ult, 1920x1080, max settings)


I've been playing Warcraft III since its release in 2002 and I have never experienced that problem. I would probably try uninstalling Warcraft, run CCleaner and reinstall. Maybe try updating your graphics drivers but I'm doubtful that would help. Sorry I cannot be of further assistance.


----------



## enarr

Found out it was Aero. Disabled Aero and it hasn't happened again.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enarr* 
Found out it was Aero. Disabled Aero and it hasn't happened again.

Word? I use have Aero enabled and I've never had that problem before. Strange.


----------



## custommadename

I just found this! A quick search, but I haven't looked before. Thank you so much!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
I just found this! A quick search, but I haven't looked before. Thank you so much!

You're welcome.


----------



## ImortalTri

Okaaay, so I've got an issue.

I used to run Vista on my notebook (which native resolution is 1280x800).. and somehow, Warcraft used to stretch resolution by himself.

Thing is I installed 7 now, and I'm actually enjoying it.

But when I started WarIII again, I got black bars on both sides. I followed your tuto, changed the registry to 1280x800. It worked just fine! Problem is my FPS goes down when I got a lot of spells and stuff going on the screen.

Sooo... I tried to change res to 1024x640... it should maximize my fps even though the screen would look blurrier, but i didnt really care haha
It worked, but black bars appeared UP and DOWN the screen. Is there any way to solve this ?


----------



## Hyrox

Thanks a lot!!! Mine looks beautiful now.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImortalTri* 
Okaaay, so I've got an issue.

I used to run Vista on my notebook (which native resolution is 1280x800).. and somehow, Warcraft used to stretch resolution by himself.

Thing is I installed 7 now, and I'm actually enjoying it.

But when I started WarIII again, I got black bars on both sides. I followed your tuto, changed the registry to 1280x800. It worked just fine! Problem is my FPS goes down when I got a lot of spells and stuff going on the screen.

Sooo... I tried to change res to 1024x640... it should maximize my fps even though the screen would look blurrier, but i didnt really care haha
It worked, but black bars appeared UP and DOWN the screen. Is there any way to solve this ?

It sounds like you aren't using a very powerful notebook, but Warcraft III can generally perform well on even modest hardware. You probably just need to adjust visual settings in the game or in your video card's software. Things such as Antialiasing (AA) and antisotropic filering (AF) will have the most impact on your fps. Lowering them should help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hyrox* 
Thanks a lot!!! Mine looks beautiful now.

You're welcome.









Edit - BTW, 115 posts and almost 168,000 views. Sup. Best post count to view count ratio on OCN? Probably not haha.


----------



## Zulli85

Thanks to whomever removed that spam post just now. I just reported it and it was already gone when I went back to the thread. Many thanks.

Friendly bump too.









Edit - This thread got like 34,000 views and 0 posts in about 3 months, wow. <3


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oxygens* 
Why did you remove my post? I worked an entire day make that app work in c++ on any machine. How did my post look like a spam? It didn't. Did you even follow the link?

I do not have the ability to remove posts, I can only report them. At least one other person thought it was spam as well. A new account's first post that links to an unknown program is suspicious.


----------



## custommadename

On my PC, it simply fills the whole screen with a 640x480 resolution that's stretched to fit. Not just the program, but the registry key as well. Actually, IIRC, the registry key lets me set a higher resolution but still defaults to stretching the image.


----------



## custommadename

Actually, that is the program I tried. The thing is that it stretches but stays at a 640x480 resolution. With the registry hack, it just shows 1600x1200. By the way, I didn't notice that only the UI stretches. That helps.


----------



## zorh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zulli85* 
warcraft 3 by todays standards is an old game, but it is still popular. Larger monitors, 21" or larger, have native resolutions that are not supported by warcraft 3. There is, of course, a way to force warcraft 3 (both reign of chaos and the frozen throne) to run in a high or widescreen resolution. The only way to do this is to do a simple registry edit. I have included a couple of pictures to demonstrate how to do this registry edit. I have done this before in the past and it is safe.

First, we need to open a 'run' window. Go to start--->run--->regedit. Then follow the below navigation...

*hkey_current_user\\software\\blizzard entertainment\\warcraft iii\\video*

there are two variables that you must change: Resheight and reswidth.

make sure you change the default hex value to decimal value.

example - 24" widescreen with 1920x1200 resolution.

Reswidth = 1920
resheight = 1200

you may have to restart warcraft 3 for the change to take effect. Thats all there is to it! Have fun playing warcraft 3 with your monitor's native resolution.




























thank you so much for revealing the secret on how to enjoy dota game on wide screen....i have been suffering for a year using window 7..your info is so great and very informative...carry on the good intention..


----------



## zorh

Thank you so much for revealing the secret on how to enjoy dota game on wide screen....i have been suffering for a year using window 7..your info is so great and very informative...carry on the good intention..


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zorh* 
Thank you so much for revealing the secret on how to enjoy dota game on wide screen....i have been suffering for a year using window 7..your info is so great and very informative...carry on the good intention..

You're welcome! I've been playing DotA with this little registry edit for years now.


----------



## Zulli85

OP updated, new Warcraft III patch adds widescreen resolutions to the video options. Makes me kinda sad, this thread has lots of views.


----------



## BigFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;12716176*
> OP updated, *new Warcraft III patch adds widescreen resolutions to the video options*. Makes me kinda sad, this thread has lots of views.


Sweet, I've been using this registry entry for a while, not bad. Only complain is that the units seem really big on the screen, wonder if the new resolutions would fix that


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFan;12717108*
> Sweet, I've been using this registry entry for a while, not bad. Only complain is that the units seem really big on the screen, wonder if the new resolutions would fix that


I haven't tried to see if there is a difference, but I'm pretty certain it does the same exact thing as the registry edit. It makes text and things of the like look the way they should while stretching models etc.


----------



## l0wPoWa

Hi! I have some problems : in the folder hkey_current_user\\software\\blizzard entertainment\\warcraft iii\ I dont have " Video" folder. What should i do?

Thanks for your help.
SOrry for my bad english


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0wPoWa*
> 
> Hi! I have some problems : in the folder hkey_current_user\\software\\blizzard entertainment\\warcraft iii\ I dont have " Video" folder. What should i do?
> Thanks for your help.
> SOrry for my bad english


That doesn't seem possible but I would reinstall the game. Also this registry edit shouldn't be needed as a game patch added the higher resolutions. 99% sure you pirated the game and are trying to play DotA on Garena.


----------



## l0wPoWa

I reinstalled the game. I downloaded the new patch. I deleted the garena, actually i have original warcraft 3. And the game still does not start.
ANd the video folder still missing....

Any tipps?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0wPoWa*
> 
> I reinstalled the game. I downloaded the new patch. I deleted the garena, actually i have original warcraft 3. And the game still does not start.
> ANd the video folder still missing....
> Any tipps?


Perhaps your installation files are corrupt. You could go to Battle.net, create an account if you don't have one there already, input your CD key and download a new installer directly from their website. But again I have a strong feeling that you pirated the game illegally so you probably won't be able to do that.

You can get Warcraft III Reign of Chaos and its expansion, The Frozen Throne, for $20 shipped right now at Amazon. Its worth the money for a legit key and the ability to use Battle.net in game.

http://www.amazon.com/Warcraft-III-Battle-Chest-Mac/dp/B00009ECGK

369,180

424,733 11/29/12


----------



## diceman2037

you best put in the OP that setting lockfb to disabled (0) resolves the framerate issues WC3 has.


----------



## amputate

Shameless thread bump for major awesome!


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> Shameless thread bump for major awesome!


Is there any point in doing this anymore? My WC3 shows 1920x1080x16 as an option is the video settings already.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> Shameless thread bump for major awesome!


Why thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Is there any point in doing this anymore? My WC3 shows 1920x1080x16 as an option is the video settings already.


If you took 3 seconds to read the op you would see that no, there is no point.

By the way this thread has almost 500,000 views and only *134* posts. For comparison the official Diablo III thread has about 442,000 views and 16,000 posts. First google result for the win.


----------



## N3V3R MoR3

Dude I love you







You fixed my problem as i could see only half the screen
Yeahhhh.....


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3V3R MoR3*
> 
> Dude I love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fixed my problem as i could see only half the screen
> Yeahhhh.....


I love you too.

519,418 views 136 posts. Sup?


----------



## edalbkrad

omg I cant believe Ive never noticed this thread before.
Ive been playing at a blurry 1024x768 for the past decade.
I just tested that resolution tip. The game is stretched but at least now the text and images are sharper.
thanks @Zulli85


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> omg I cant believe Ive never noticed this thread before.
> Ive been playing at a blurry 1024x768 for the past decade.
> I just tested that resolution tip. The game is stretched but at least now the text and images are sharper.
> thanks @Zulli85


Haha no problem man.

520.056 views, 638 views in 2 days.


----------



## legaz

thanks dude it really worked:thumb:


----------



## Lord Junes

Thank you very much i play a older version


----------

